
Bored People Quit - kareemm
https://medium.com/keep-learning-keep-growing/bored-people-quit-7354792e0e6e
======
alasarmas
Previous discussions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7618657](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7618657)
(2014)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2754986](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2754986)
(2011)

